# Best Girth to Buy



## Flibble (10 September 2008)

So the Saddler has been out and my feversih cold put me into the sort of delirium which accepted his recommendation of a New Albion to fit New_Horse_Too_Big.

My Luck being what it is I now discover that the girth straps are shorter so I am going to get the lad a new Girth as well so - Recommendations please for a nice soft cuddly Girth.

I like elasticated ends so tell me what I should buy.

Thank God for my Nuumed Numnahs at least they all fit (yes I have a lot 5 to be precise) and some Griffin Girth sleeves too so its only my saddle and all my rugs that dont fit New_Horse_Too_Big.


----------



## kerilli (10 September 2008)

the new Cair girth looks lovely, and has central elastic, which i think is the best.


----------



## sueandtoto (10 September 2008)

Toto has got a Thorowgood girth , its made of soft "leather look" stuff with tiny air holes all over it so he doesn't get sweaty , its got one elastic end and can either be hand or machine washed , we have had it for a couple of years and still looks new


----------



## lucym (10 September 2008)

personally i like wintec girths, i have one for both my saddles 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and the horses seem to like them which is the main thing


----------



## Tiffany (11 September 2008)

I bought the new shaped Albion. It's not got elastic but it's self righting. Lovely soft leather and my girl seems comfy with it


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (11 September 2008)

The Wintec one that is elasticated all through is brill. A master saddler told me that girths with elastic just one end or the "humane" girths damage both the saddle and the horse!


----------



## seabiscuit (11 September 2008)

Hate any girth that is elasticated in anyway- personally I think that the old fashioned stubben string girths are the best! They are really wide and comfortable. The horses love them, physios recommend as well. You can get them from TDS saddlers.


----------



## Honeypots (11 September 2008)

I recommend these...same as Stubben cord girth but cheaper..just as hardwearing..
Recommended by saddler as very comfy for the horse due to their width..

http://www.divoza.co.uk/product203.aspx


----------



## CrazyMare (11 September 2008)

OH has a lovely soft, padded leather Albion dressage girth.


----------



## cyearsley (11 September 2008)

Another vote for the Stubben cord girth, no pinching, rubbing and easy to wash and keep clean....


----------



## Flibble (11 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hate any girth that is elasticated in anyway- personally I think that the old fashioned stubben string girths are the best! They are really wide and comfortable. The horses love them, physios recommend as well. You can get them from TDS saddlers. 

[/ QUOTE ] Why do you hate elastic ?


----------



## KatB (11 September 2008)

I only like elastic in the middle or double elastic-either end 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Wintecs are great and cheap. Albion leather giths are beautiful. Am also impressed with the stubben girths after seeing them "up close" for the first time


----------



## ann-jen (12 September 2008)

I have to say I've found wintecs to be the most comfortable girth for my horse and I've tried countless on my mare because she rubs/marks incredibly easily!
I just wondered if anyone knew what the problem with humane girths is? In my quest for the perfect girth I tried one and it rubbed my horse really badly but the theory seems quite good - equal loading on each girth strap should be a good thing surely? It certainly wasn't what I found but I just wondered what it is about the design that isn't quite right - or is it just my horse? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Edited to say sorry if hijacking post - but just wondered.


----------



## milliepops (12 September 2008)

I wanted a girth with elastic both ends but didn't want a leather girth for hacking/jumping etc.  I bought the Professionals Choice girth which is neoprene lined and have been very impressed.  They also do a version which is sheepskin lined.  
I've seen a cheaper copy of it in one of the big catalogues - think it was Derby House but can't see it on their website.


----------



## Elle123 (12 September 2008)

i have a wintec internal elastic one (well thats wat the blurb says! hehe) and really love it. U cannot over tighten as easily as you can with elastic, though i am very careful about that anyway. they are also shaped to help prevent chaffing. how ever if i could wrap my horsey in cotton wool i would!!! hehe so i also use a lambskin girth sleeve which i love!
Luv Elle
x


----------



## Honeypots (12 September 2008)

I was told that the Humane girths can cause pressure points where the D ring is. They are also quite narrow and if one buckle breaks they become very loose all of a sudden..


----------



## ann-jen (12 September 2008)

That makes perfect sense actually and the pressure sore my horse got would of been exactly under the D-ring. Never thought of what might happen if the strap broke or came undone but thats another good point. Thanks


----------



## sachak (13 September 2008)

Mollie has a throwgood girth and it serves her well. never rubs and has elasticated ends. Although, I do find it awkward to clean as it kind of absorbs any rub down with a damp sponge and dare i use soapy water for the subborn bits she starts foaming under her belly when she sweats !!! 

A friend of mine used Humane girths on her kids ponies and i found they did their job well although on her young warmblood they did not so much. 

I really think its a case of finding what works for your horse really. 

On my big warmblood I have a D&amp;T lemico straight girth and i think, just as soon as we have them available, I will switch to a wave or cambered girth (and later jumping) as i think it will compliment the cotours of his body better and therefore allow for better comfort and allow the girth to serve its purpose well. 

hope that helps 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------

